# List of filthy Menuhax/*hax/Sky3DS peasants



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

Menuhax peasants:
@GBAFail (Honorable mention: Lied about having a bricked 3DS, and blocked me)
@GalladeGuy
@Bubsy Bobcat
@wurstpistole
@Ifury
@UniqueGeek
@wiiNinja
@JustAKirby
@DespyCL
@EarlAB
@Flame
@TheKawaiiDesu
@smileyhead
@keyra
@yardie
@Pikm
@apoptygma
@MlgPro
@hacksn5s4
@Brawl345
@Marlon Venancio
@The Real Jdbye
@Khangaroo
@Returnofganon
@DJCarlos
@ElyosOfTheAbyss
@Team Fail
@Selim873
@LiveLatios
@Garou
@Jiro2
@doctorgoat
@kprovost7314
@TheHaxForU
@Hide616
@Arecaidian Fox
@8BitWonder
@wuboy
@CLOUD9RED
@finn_91
@RedBlueGreen
@Aether Lion
@Hamstermascot
@GreaterDog
@RaikouKun
@shadowharold
@x_master_1234
@Jair
@Voxel Studios
@dimmidice


Waiting for GW A9LH support:
@alevan
@yacepi15
@Vec
@Ubuntuの刀
@darklordrs
@Brawl345
@Amapola62
@KodyKaplish



Sky3DS peasants:
@Flynnn


Gateway peasants:
@Nollog


Browserhax:
(empty)

MSet:
@joby419


OOTHax:
@keven3477


idk:
@Jacklack3
@Segtendo
@joyoshi
@KeoniAzugon
@osaka35
@kumikochan
@wiiu more like pee u
@nwiifletcher
@Autz
@mqk9999
@LittleFlame
@Joshwraith
@Cammygirl192


idk/rxTools:
@Krakatau


Unconfirmed:
@Gcentrex
@Jao Chu
@XiaoDii
@NEP
@kbmarinha
@infinete
@codeluca
@NightsOwl
@Pacheko17
@zfreeman
@jesus96
@scorpiotaisho
@Grim Ripper
@Michu
@koffieleut
@FanmadeEndings
@cvskid
@Hyura
@Korma
@Cortador
@LinkmstrYT
@tipsytoto
@rctgamer3
@Lucar
@Ridge
@IronClouds
@Daggot
@Bkool999
@emuashui
@NHChaoss
@JFizDaWiz
@cots



"Inspirational" Quotes:


Aether Lion said:


> On a serious note, A9LH is a little overrated. The people I've talked to about it are like "Eh, the benefits don't necessarily outweigh the risk but hey it is nice. DO IT. DO IT NOW. FOR NO REASON." xD





shadowharold said:


> Im lazy to much work menuhax does what I want.





mqk9999 said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it
> 
> ~Moongirl





Hamstermascot said:


> No, whatever works just works. If Aureinand or rxTools didn't work I would've gone to ah9l. They both work, so why spend 40mins or even up to 2 hours to ah9l on it, when aureinand and rxtools takes 20minutes? Faster boot times? Sure great, but I'm patient. I'll switch when I have no other choice.





JFizDaWiz said:


> everyone talking about bootrates. am I the only one who doesn't reboot/shut down my 3DS?





Jacklack3 said:


> Who cares if it better?
> 
> I wont let setting up RXtools go to waste.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 11, 2016)

Gateway peasants?


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 11, 2016)

There should be a thread of the superior a9lh members of the forum like me


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2016)

im off to bed.

But. before that.

Im going to kneel beside my bed and pray that Gods at Nintendo block your a9lh and brick your 3DS.






good night.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Gateway peasants?


I used to be gatewait peasant, but I improved!


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Gateway peasants?


+1


rileysrjay said:


> There should be a thread of the superior a9lh members of the forum like me


suun™



Flame said:


> im off to bed.
> 
> But. before that.
> 
> ...


In your dreams, peasant.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I used to be gatewait peasant, but I improved!


Same


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> In your dreams, peasant.




oh im going dream. dream that your Mrs. Margen67 does bad things to me... if you know what i mean.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

Flame said:


> oh im going dream. dream that your Mrs. Margen67 does bad things to me... if you know what i mean.


Oh, she will. Including installing A9LH on your 3DS without your consent


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)

I tottaly have A9LH


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

Excuse me mate


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 11, 2016)

i do not have time to install a9lh, but i want it so bad


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> i do not have time to install a9lh, but i want it so bad


JUST FUCKING DO IT


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> JUST FUCKING DO IT



JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2016)

What about a list of peasants that don't even own a 3DS


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> JUST FUCKING DO IT


not enough free time


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What about a list of peasants that don't even own a 3DS



Get back と your HW


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

What about browserhax and MSET exploit peasants?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 11, 2016)

oothax aristocrat here


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> i do not have time to install a9lh, but i want it so bad


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh, I also use Browserhax and Buttseckshax.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Oh, I also use Browserhax.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm a Menuhax and hblauncher_loader peasant.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh yeah, forgot about that CIA. I use it when it works.


----------



## joyoshi (Apr 11, 2016)

Peasant here


----------



## xtheman (Apr 11, 2016)

@smealum is a dirty hax peasant


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> smiley


Thanks for writing out my whole name.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Thanks for writing out my whole name.


Fixed :^)


----------



## Luglige (Apr 12, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> +1
> 
> suun™
> 
> ...


Make a bricked section and add me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Make a bricked section and add me


lel


----------



## Luglige (Apr 12, 2016)

The Badge-lorette!? said:


> lel




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

EVERYONE GO TO MY EDGY SITE MUST HAVE TOR http://www.7i2c7jvhs7hxo4dm.onion/index.html
All you chrome.exe and brain.exe peasants must burn. TOR IS GOD!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wtf????? http://eye.snu.ac.kr/~jejoong/favor/accessory.htm


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

What even happened? Is that a bag over it?


----------



## Pikm (Apr 12, 2016)

I am actually Sir Grandmaster Lord Mr. Menuhax so check your priviledge

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2016)

Luglige said:


> EVERYONE GO TO MY EDGY SITE MUST HAVE TOR http://www.7i2c7jvhs7hxo4dm.onion/index.html
> All you chrome.exe and brain.exe peasants must burn. TOR IS GOD!


A deep web page?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 24, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> A deep web page?
> View attachment 45439


Because he's so EDGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 24, 2016)

You called?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> You called?


I called who?  On this?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 29, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> You called?


Took you long enough.
Must have taken a while with the freezes and boot times and whatnot


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 29, 2016)

The Badge-lorette!? said:


> lel


MICROWAVEHAX!!


----------



## Pleng (Apr 29, 2016)

List of people who clearly have waaay too much time on their hands...



@Margen67


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 29, 2016)

@Margen67 Why am I not listed under Menuhax peasants???


----------



## Nollog (Apr 29, 2016)

My nephew has a sky 3ds.  I still use gateway. Too lazy to change for features I don't want.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nollog said:


> My nephew has a sky 3ds.


His head must be in the clouds :^)


Nollog said:


> I still use gateway. Too lazy to change for features I don't want.


You can use Gateway with A9LH, though.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 29, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You can use Gateway with A9LH, though.


effort. I barely play 3ds as it is.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 29, 2016)

Us peasants are proud of what we are worth.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 29, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Us peasants are proud of what we are worth.


>implying you have worth


----------



## MlgPro (Apr 30, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Menuhax peasants:
> @GBAFail (Honorable mention: Lied about having a bricked 3DS, and blocked me)
> @GalladeGuy
> @Bubsy Bobcat
> ...


Um bro I enjoy Menuhax


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 30, 2016)

MlgPro said:


> Um bro I enjoy Menuhax


You must really like admiring the frozen color screens you get, then.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 30, 2016)

MlgPro said:


> Um bro I enjoy Menuhax


Enjoy yellow!  I'll be enjoying a Filthy Frank GIF on startup.


----------



## MlgPro (May 2, 2016)

Yeah I do especially when there is a 10 second hard reset O _O


Margen67 said:


> You must really like admiring the frozen color screens you get, then.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> Enjoy yellow!  I'll be enjoying a Filthy Frank GIF on startup.


Ok I will also enjoy the many Games I have pirated or at leeast got from that iso site


----------



## Margen67 (May 2, 2016)

MlgPro said:


> Yeah I do especially when there is a 10 second hard reset O _O
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


>10 second hard reset


----------



## MlgPro (May 2, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> >10 second hard reset


----------



## LuksaXD (May 2, 2016)

Möööh You forgott me :'(
My hax are legendary 
-Microwavehax Banned  with Menuhax autoboot
-Exhax Banned XD


----------



## MlgPro (May 2, 2016)

LuksaXD said:


> Möööh You forgott me :'(
> My hax are legendary
> -Microwavehax Banned  with Menuhax autoboot
> -Exhax Banned XD


xD this gif is for the people that hate our menuhax ways


----------



## LuksaXD (May 2, 2016)

MlgPro said:


> xD this gif is for the people that hate our menuhax ways


----------



## Touko White (May 2, 2016)

should a Menuhax master race rap be done?


----------



## LuksaXD (May 2, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> should a Menuhax master race rap be done?


Idk


----------



## pbanj (May 2, 2016)

So glad I have stayed off these stupid lists


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

pbanj said:


> So glad I have stayed off these stupid lists


quick, hide your sig


----------



## pbanj (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> quick, hide your sig


I forgot about that -_- don't see it on tapatalk.


----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> A deep web page?
> View attachment 45439






it okei


----------



## Margen67 (May 4, 2016)

pbanj said:


> I forgot about that -_- don't see it on tapatalk.


Too late ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (May 4, 2016)

Tapatalk is shit it doesn't even work with MyBBoard when you try to set it up


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2016)

I'm no longer a Menuhax peasant! :^3


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 4, 2016)

The Badge-lorette!? said:


> I'm no longer a Menuhax peasant! :^3


WELL DONE, WELCOME TO THE MASTER RACE


----------



## Margen67 (May 5, 2016)

Spoiler: The daily struggle for a *hax peasant


----------



## Touko White (May 5, 2016)

rich people are arrogant


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 5, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Spoiler: The daily struggle for a *hax peasant


@Margen67  you forgot "It will brick your 3ds if you install a9lh!!!1!1!1!111!1!!!"


----------



## Margen67 (May 5, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> rich people are arrogant


Menuhax peasants are filthy


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2016)

The N3DS is NOT that expensive.


----------



## MsMidnight (May 9, 2016)

@Margen67 I'm part of the glorious a9lh race


----------



## joyoshi (May 9, 2016)

I don't mind tho my fav colour is yellow :^)


----------



## Ricken (May 9, 2016)

Im gonna be honest; I'd love to see a menuhax themed Bootanim9 animation. Simply because the animation would freeze, but then the system would work


----------



## Amapola62 (May 16, 2016)

Waiting for unlimited computer access on July or gateway's automated A9lh install process...whichever comes first...^^


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> JUST FUCKING DO IT


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
but really guys cmon it only takes 1 day to get arm9 and I dragged my entire sd card into the trash can before doing it so I think it is worth the sacrifice.


----------



## zKin (May 16, 2016)

LMAO man, I just see i'm in, but i'm now a glorious A9LH user since... yesterday


----------



## proflayton123 (May 16, 2016)

Try being one of those who attempted to install A9LH when it was first released without the glorious guide and user knowledge /\

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Queno138 (May 16, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> @Queno138



I'm now using A9LH on my N3DSLL, so you can remove me from this silly list now ;P


----------



## Touko White (May 16, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What about a list of peasants that don't even own a 3DS


Me


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 16, 2016)

le a9lh represent boi.


----------



## Touko White (May 16, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> le a9lh represent dat boi.


menuhax represent pepe
meaning it is better than dat boi


----------



## GreaterDog (May 16, 2016)

*cries* It's an honor to be on this list 
-----------------------------------------------------
*HAIL MENUHAX~!!!!!*


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (May 17, 2016)

Fuck menuhax we should just drop it and never use it. (Forgets he needs it to set up his a9lh)


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2016)

Is A9LH even that good like what does it do


----------



## Touko White (May 17, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Is A9LH even that good like what does it do


Make you all arrogant from what I see
Oh also "*hax" means any hax so A9LH is peasantry confirm d


----------



## joby419 (May 17, 2016)

lmao . Im still using ds profile exploit on my 4.5 lol .Back in my days we used 1 sd card per game .u guys are spoilt .


----------



## Margen67 (May 17, 2016)

joby419 said:


> lmao . Im still using ds profile exploit on my 4.5 lol .Back in my days we used 1 sd card per game .u guys are spoilt .


Filthy Mset peasant.
Go back to 2013.


Deck of Noobs said:


> Is A9LH even that good like what does it do


100% boot rate
Faster boot times
Use updated SysNAND CFW
Save space on SD card
Only need to install GBA/DS games once
Unbrick without hardmod



Cammygirl192 said:


> Make you all arrogant from what I see
> Oh also "*hax" means any hax so A9LH is peasantry confirm d


If facts hurt your feelings the exit is that way 
It's all *hax except A9LH.



GreaterDog said:


> *cries* It's an honor to be on this list
> -----------------------------------------------------
> *HAIL MENUHAX~!!!!!*


----------

